# Brute Force battery issue



## Hrvstr1 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a 2012 and a 2013 Brute 750. I installed a wireless remote on both for the winches. They keep draining the battery when parked for a week or so. I isolated them by putting a switch between the battery and the winch wires. Occasionally the wife or I will forget to turn off the switch. The problem I’m having is that when the battery is dead I can’t jump start it. It won’t take. Just clicks the solenoid. I can jump the solenoid with a screwdriver and the motor spins freely but it still won’t start. Take the battery out and charge it and it starts right up. So, why won’t it take a jump from a jump pack or jumper cables?? Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A bigger question would be why haven't you powered the remote controller from keyed power..like the accessory plug circuit? That way when the key is off, there is no power loss from the remote system. 

EFI systems are funny in that if the line voltage is too low, they just won't work...and jumping a completely neutralized or near neutralized battery may well not deliver the CCAs needed to adequately both the starter and the EF system. Charge and have the battery(s) load tested just to be sure they are still OK.


----------

